# Fancy Mice by C J Davies, 1912



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can now read a copy of this book online at http://ia600409.us.archive.org/3/items/cu31924001013246/cu31924001013246.pdf

And even better - it's free!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ooo will have a read later


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you! Will definitely be reading this tomorrow.


----------

